# Adult shrimp in filter?



## XRTech (Jul 15, 2007)

A while back I got some RCS. I put 4 adults in my 20L. I rarely see 1 of them. 2 weeks ago I found one dead against the filter inlet. Today, I found 2 adults in my HOB and 1 baby. One of them is carrying a full clutch of eggs. My question is, how did adult size shrimp get into the filter ? They don't fit through the grooves on the inlet. Anyways, I put a sponge on the inlet just in case...but I'd rather not since it's an eyesore.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Very common, I usually always find at least 3 when cleaning a canister filter.
I have put the sponge inside the inlet of the filter instead of around it, kind of helps block it without it being an eyesore. Trick is to get enough flow and still keep them out or from getting sucked up against it, but a watchful eye is best solution I have come up with.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

They climb through the outflow into the HOB; sometimes, the shrimplets get sucked up into the HOB, and grow inside of it. Rather odd, but certainly not uncommon, XRTech. I've never had it happen yet........that I know of.  Little stinkers!


----------



## bdement (Jun 4, 2007)

I've seen this too and agree with Donald. I actually WATCHED a Bee Shrimp climb up the outflow of my HOB filter and into the reservoir, and have since found 2 or 3 there over a couple months. Now I check once a week during maintenance.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Baby ones got sucked through in my canister and just grew there lol...


----------



## southerndesert (Oct 14, 2007)

I too have seen shrimp crawl into the outlet of a HOB if it is submersed at all. Strong little buggers they are and walk right into the current. I now keep the water outlet above the waterline to avoid this. 

I use a sponge on my intake to keep them from the dangerous trip through the impeller.

Cheers, Bill


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

I found 5 or so SS grade crystal red shrimp when I recently cleaned my cannister, needless to say it was a nice suprise.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

I find them in my canister all the time. I have finally come to the conclusion that it just does not matter. They are doing fine in there. So if some want to have a little privet time in the filter, so be it. Whenever I do my maintance on the filters, I just remove the shrimp and put them into the tank. BTW, maybe just coincidence, but since I stopped obsessing about shrimp in the filter I now get more shimp breeding.


----------



## ZakkWylde (Nov 15, 2007)

My cherries are notoroius for going into my pad and eating the waste in my eclipse 5. I jsut scoop them out with plastic cup daily if they're there. Best solution would be for me to ptu sponge around it. They also got into my canister in my 55.


----------



## feiyang (Jan 27, 2007)

my crs like to swim into the filter outlet, but i guess the water flow is still too strong for them to pass through, even if they pass through, they will end up with the impellar, right?


----------

